# Plesk 11.5 und php-pear



## SchwarzerMagierm (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo, 

Ich versuche seit nun 1 Woche auf meinem Linux server Pear zum laufne zu bekommen ich habe einen Linux Debian server mit Plesk 11.5 (dem neusten) 
So habe meine Domain als Kunde angelegt die geht auch nun will ich die Egroupware installieren allerdings nicht als packet sondern normal. 
dazu habe ich in den Ordner. 

/var/www/vhosts/system/<Domain>/config/ eine datei angelegt namens vhost wo dieses drinnen steht

```
<Directory /var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy>
        php_admin_value include_path "/var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy/:/usr/share/php/PEAR/"
        php_admin_value open_basedir "none"
</Directory>
<Directory /var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy/egw-pear/Net>
        php_admin_value include_path "/var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy/:/usr/share/php/PEAR/"
        php_admin_value open_basedir "none"
</Directory>
<Directory /var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy/egw-pear/Net>
<Directory /var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy/egw-pear/Net>
        php_admin_value include_path "/var/www/vhosts/domain.xy/eware.domain.xy/:/usr/share/php/"
        php_admin_value open_basedir "none"
</Directory>
```

so in der php.ini steht 

```
include_path=".:/usr/local/php/pear/"
```

ich bekomme weiterhin die meldung das PEAR nicht installiert ist. (ich verzweifel langsam) 

Pear habe ich als Packet installiert mit. 
apt-get install php-pear 
und dann noch pear install <Packet>

Das sind die Egroupware Fehler 


```
Überprüfe ob PEAR installiert ist: Falsch
PEAR wird benötigt von: Calendar (iCal import+export), EMailAdmin, felamimail, news_admin, SyncML. PEAR (pear.php.net) ist eine PHP Sammlung und ist üblicherweise in einem Paket namens php-pear.
Warning Überprüfe ob PEAR::HTTP_WebDAV_Server installiert ist: Falsch
PEAR::HTTP_WebDAV_Server wird benötigt von: WebDAV. PEAR (pear.php.net) ist eine PHP Sammlung und ist üblicherweise in einem Paket namens php-pear.
Warning Überprüfe ob PEAR::Auth_SASL installiert ist: Falsch
PEAR::Auth_SASL wird benötigt von: EMailAdmin, felamimail. PEAR (pear.php.net) ist eine PHP Sammlung und ist üblicherweise in einem Paket namens php-pear.
Warning Überprüfe ob PEAR::Net_IMAP installiert ist: Falsch
PEAR::Net_IMAP wird benötigt von: EMailAdmin, felamimail. PEAR (pear.php.net) ist eine PHP Sammlung und ist üblicherweise in einem Paket namens php-pear.
Warning Überprüfe ob PEAR::Net_Sieve installiert ist: Falsch
PEAR::Net_Sieve wird benötigt von: felamimail. PEAR (pear.php.net) ist eine PHP Sammlung und ist üblicherweise in einem Paket namens php-pear.
Warning Überprüfe ob PEAR::XML_Feed_Parser installiert ist: Falsch
PEAR::XML_Feed_Parser wird benötigt von: NewsAdmin. PEAR (pear.php.net) ist eine PHP Sammlung und ist üblicherweise in einem Paket namens php-pear.
Warning Überprüfe ob PEAR::Log installiert ist: Falsch
```


----------



## ikosaeder (24. Januar 2014)

Überprüf doch mal, ob die Zugriffsrechte passen. Passt denn der Pfad in der php.ini?


----------



## SchwarzerMagierm (24. Januar 2014)

es stimmt alles ich habe es zwar jetzt zum laufen bekommen aber nicht so wie ich es eigentlich wollte ich habe die eGroupware als Packet nun installiert das mag ich eigentlich nicht sehr gerne aber naja jetzt läufts


----------

